# FINALLY, pictures of Baxter, my first kitty :3



## manekineko42 (Aug 30, 2010)

I adopted Baxter from the veterinarian that takes care of my snake. He recently was having issues shedding his eyecaps during normal sheds so I took him in so she could remove it safely. While she was working on it, we were talking about how my fiance and I were thinking about adopting a cat but were trying to find the right one. (My fiance was hot and cold about it for a month before we got one because he wanted to make sure he'd be ready for it, although admittedly, I'm happily the primary caregiver!) 

We wanted one that was a tad older (around 1 year) with short hair since we have allergic friends. We also wanted a cat that was independent enough to be okay without us during the day but social when we were around.

The doctor was really surprised to hear all those things and said "We have your cat!" And proceeded to tell us a story about Baxter (a 1-year-old shorthaired cat) and his previous owner. It was a college student living at home with his mom, kids that the mom takes care of for money, and a ton of dogs and other cats. Presumably something traumatic happened (tossing the cat, the cat falling down the stairs, etc) that caused the ball on Baxter's left hip bone to break completely off. He was immobile for two days before they brought him in.

Seriously hip surgery had to be done, but the college student couldn't afford it and the mom refused to help so they surrendered the cat. The vet decided to go ahead and do the surgery (they also neutered and microchipped him) then they put him back up for adoption.

It was fate! I adopted him after all the presumably expensive surgeries and he's recovering very nicely. He's such a g ood boy and my fiance and I are overwhelmingly happy!

Without further ado:










































Videos:
Here he is, all cuddly and such. He's like a dog--belly rubs trump all!




Even post-surgery kitties need to play! Here he is, surrounded by toys. (You can even see Samba, my snake, in the background!)


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I finally know the proper kitty belly rub technique. I'm gonna try that on Fay


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I love his paws - those white toes are so cute! I love the fourth picture - the sideways one....

 Fran


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*I saw...*

the white toes, too...very cute!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

A very nice cat. You and Baxter are both very lucky.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

That is one lucky kitty! I'm sure he appreciates you taking him in and being the only cat after all he has been through. Congrats on your new furbaby!


----------



## ardubs (Jul 21, 2010)

He is absolutely precious!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He's a sweetheart! It seems both you and Baxter were lucky that your snake had shedding problems, since that led you to each other (although the shedding problems were perhaps not so lucky for the snake!). And kudos to your vet for performing the surgery and other procedures so that Baxter could be adopted.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Baxter is stunning. I love tabby and white boys (my Bob is one).


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Baxter is so gorgeous! What a sweet kitty and an incredible story that he was so injured and your vet stepped up like that. He already looks like he trusts you completely.....what a sweetie. Is he still recuperating from the surgery?


----------



## Cally (Jul 24, 2010)

Such a cutie! I love his little white feet :love2 I think it's wonderful that after all he's been through that he ended up with a family to love and take care of him.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

What an adorable cat! Good looking boy.  Congrats!


----------



## manekineko42 (Aug 30, 2010)

October said:


> Baxter is so gorgeous! What a sweet kitty and an incredible story that he was so injured and your vet stepped up like that. He already looks like he trusts you completely.....what a sweetie. Is he still recuperating from the surgery?



Yeah, he's on pain medicine for 3 more days but after that he's on his own. He has no trouble running around anymore, but he still limps a lot and has trouble jumping up (jumping down is no problem though!)

Bone surgery in general is really serious and takes a long long time to heal. He probably won't be jumping like a normal cat for a good while, and will probably always have a little swagger. I love it though, and you're right, he's such a sweet thing, ESPECIALLY considering all he had to go through!


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

that is one adorable cat I love him!


----------



## lizaloo152 (Aug 18, 2010)

Aww, he looks very happy and he is gorgeous too!


----------



## manekineko42 (Aug 30, 2010)

Kitty Pinup!








You're such a harlot, Baxter!


----------



## lady croft (Oct 11, 2010)

I love his cute paws just like he is wearing white shoes.


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

He's so cute! I had a cat just like that when I was a kid, I named him "Mittens", because of the 4 white paws.

I'm so happy to see that Baxter is getting spoiled rotten after being mistreated in his previous home. Lucky kitty now! And you're lucky too. If i touched either of my cats belly like that, they'd have my hand for lunch.


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

He sure is a handsome boy. Glad things seem to be shaping up for him.


----------



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

October said:


> Baxter is so gorgeous! What a sweet kitty and an incredible story that he was so injured and your vet stepped up like that. He already looks like he trusts you completely.....what a sweetie. Is he still recuperating from the surgery?


Yes. I am very impressed with this vet for doing the op.

Not too many would do that.

I've not had time to watch the video. Is the snake free to roam or in a tank?


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:love2 :love2 :love2 He's gorgeous


----------

